# My turn for a Look 585 sizing question



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Perhaps C-40 himself can chime in, since he seems to be the resident Look and Look fit expert.

Anyhow, I'm unsure on which way to lean in regards to the size of a Look 585 frame. I'm unsure between a M and a L. I was able to test ride L 585, and a M 565, but not for very long - or as long as I would like . The shop will let me return it for another size (order a frame in if need be) if I find the L or M ends up not being comfortable, but I would appreciate some solid first hand experience direction from seasoned Look experts to try and place me in a solid spot right off the bad (since my previous bike has been a compact geometry Specialized Tarmac and feels totally different). Thanks a lot.

If it matters, I do race and that kind of riding/training is my main focus.

My measurements are:
Height: 69.75 in
Sternum Notch: 57.75 in
Inseam Length: 34.25 in
Arm Length: 25.25 in
Shoulder Width: 16.50 in


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, my height is 70.25 inches. I am somewhat long in the torso as my inseam measures 33.5. I did a lot of measuring and reviewing different fit recommendations before successfully bidding on a medium e-bay 585 last fall. Per recommendation of the cat 2 college racer I bought it from, I set it up with a Thomson setback seatpost and it has fit me well. From what I have read regarding pro bike fit, over the last decade the consensus has moved toward less stretched out frames. All this suggests to me that you could best dial in a good aggressive position with a medium. Good luck on getting more feedback.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Perhaps C-40 himself can chime in, as he did in regards to my 2006/2007 post, since he seems to be the resident Look and Look fit expert.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm unsure on which way to lean in regards to the size of a Look 585 frame. I'm unsure between a M and a L. I was able to test ride L 585, and a M 565, but not for very long - or as long as I would like . The shop will let me return it for another size (order a frame in if need be) if I find the L or M ends up not being comfortable, but I would appreciate some solid first hand experience direction from seasoned Look experts to try and place me in a solid spot right off the bad (since my previous bike has been a compact geometry Specialized Tarmac and feels totally different). Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


Similar measurements for me (height is 70", but the rest is right on) and I ride a Med frame, 110 stem, 172.5 cranks, 42cm bars.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Also, my BB to Saddle height is just shy of 76 cm.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is 75. Top tube length is the most important. I still suggest you will obtain a good aggressive fit with a medium and may find yourself a bit stretched out with a large (unless you choose to ride a short stem of less than 100mm).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*how to decide...*

You need to compare the geometry of the Tarmac to the LOOK. The fact that a frame has a sloping TT (compact) has no effect on the fit of the frame.

When I select a frame, I try to avoid more than 2cm of steering tube spacers, or a high rise stem. I also want the stem length to be 110mm or longer. If the TT is too long or the head tube too short, then I won't buy it.

Unless you can tolerate a lot of saddle to bar drop, the 53cm (M) would be vertically on the small side. Your saddle height is 3cm more than mine. With an 84 degree stem and 1.5 cm of spacer, you'll have about a 9cm drop from the saddle to the bars. The size L only has an 8mm taller head tube, but 1.5cm more reach, which might make for a short stem. I'd probably choose the size M with more stem rise or spacers, instead of a size L with a stem that might be two sizes shorter.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you very much to the three of you.


----------



## allen richardson (Jul 12, 2007)

*to answer your question*

hi . my name is Allen and I ride a 595 . I have ridden most of the look frames out there . My inseam is 32 cm . For that reason I ride a 53cm frame . Yes I could get away with riding a 55 cm , but what I gain in comfort I lose in agility. If your inseam is 34cm , I think you would be better on a 55 cm . Top tube on a 53cm is 54.5 verses 56cm on a 55 cm frame . What length stem are you going with. What king of rider are you . Climbers tend to go with a longer stem than most. I run a 120 mm . These of course are things that you figure out the more you ride.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Since you race, or ride competitively, you shouldn't mind a little more bar drop than the ave. rec. rider. The Med is more your size, given your slightly long legged propo.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Allen. While my inseam would indicate a taller person, I have a short torso. So I'm stretched out a little too much on the L unless I have a short stem of around 90cm. Otherwise the L would be great. And as rensho and some of the others said, as a racer I do like bar drop not to mention the ability to run a non-stubbish stem and maintain good reach distance.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like you have made your decision, CLZ28. Now good luck in properly dialing it in. Any LBS worth the extra dollars of a high end product like the 585 should allow you to experiment with seat post setback, bar reach/width and stem length until you have this beauty fitting you like a custom bike. Enjoy!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Confirmation*

I've got a medium 585 Ultra and am 5'11 with pretty normal proportions. I run a 120 stem (2cm spacers) and the bike handles perfectly. With your long legs and shorter torso, it sounds like you're headed in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

My measurements are:
Height: 71.5 in
Sternum Notch: 59.25 in
Inseam Length: 33.25 in
Arm Length: 25.25 in
Shoulder Width: 20 in
so longish torso compared to legs considering my height.
I have a Large 585 on the way with 110 stem, 1.5 cm spacer and 44 cm bar. I hope it fits - it was about as close to my current dimensions as I could get - I think (hope at this point) I'd be too big for a Medium. OP sounds like he should be fine with the medium - I consider my size almost borderline between the two.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Just wanted to add this. I checked C40's saddle to bar drop distance by measuring my own bike and the dude is spot on. My bar drop with a Deda 110mm stem is 3 1/2 inches (9 mm).

rmadore, did you pull that book (or piece of 2x8) tight into your crotch standing on a hard floor to get your inseam? If so then you truly are long torso'd and I would think a medium would be a tad too small, so hopefully you did right! I know you will have plenty of seatpost showing with a large.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

Shuteye - what i do with my book and crotch is between me and the tape measure - ok? 
anyway - those measures are right. i'll let you and the OP know how it fits when my new rig gets here friday. i got a 110 stem in the build but i have a 120 and a 100 here in case i need to swap. 
i have a fondriest steel now that has a 55 TT but a shorter head tube and roughly the same angles for the seat and head tubes. i have a 120 stem with a 1 cm spacer but it's always felt a tad small to me. I'd prefer my front to be up a tiny bit more so i hope what i have specced on the new build works out. i wish i had paid more attention in geometry class and i'd be less anxious.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

rmadore said:


> Shuteye - what i do with my book and crotch is between me and the tape measure - ok?
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to get too personal. Getting a bit "crotchety" in your old age?


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

shuteye - i was crotchety years ago.
you mentioned you have a thomson setback - how far does that set you back from a standard? 1 cm?


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

rmadore said:


> shuteye - i was crotchety years ago.
> 
> It happens sooner or later to all old roadies. Road rash speeds up the process, beer slows it down.
> 
> The Thomson set back is 16 mm per Competative Cyclist. I checked because all I could really tell with it on the bike and a saddle mounted was that it was about 1.5 cm.


----------

